# Hamster Heaven for 40 pounds on ebay!!



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just spotted this whilst browsing all the lovely toys that i'm not allowed to buy 

It's buy it now for 40 pounds and comes with lots of accessories!

Anyone near Sussex will get themselves a bargain!

LARGE MULTI LEVEL HAMSTER CAGE + LOADS OF ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 27-Oct-09 12:49:56 GMT)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no its a yellow one :O 

I hope mine is blue


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol why does it matter??

Bailey's cage is yellow and the second one I just bought to add onto it is green, I'm gonna have a rainbow hamster cage once I'm finished


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh no its a yellow one :O
> 
> I hope mine is blue


Don't Worry!! I'm sure you'll get the blue one! All the yellow ones I've seen don't even look like that, so they must have ordered a new base or something and got the yellow one sent! The yellow hamster heaven has a blue shelf, and yellow and green tubes!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol why does it matter??
> 
> Bailey's cage is yellow and the second one I just bought to add onto it is green, I'm gonna have a rainbow hamster cage once I'm finished


Because we are fussy and would prefer the normal hamster heaven!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm I don't think it looks as nice in yellow, I like my blue ones. Real bargain though.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, I prefer the blue ones too! 

Cat_Crazy I think you should add this to the hamster bargain thread Otherwise I will later!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol why does it matter??
> 
> Bailey's cage is yellow and the second one I just bought to add onto it is green, I'm gonna have a rainbow hamster cage once I'm finished


I just prefer the blue hamster heaven because blue is my favourite colour 

I think it would look better if it had the blue shelf... it just seems like too much yellow! And yes I know i am very fussy lol!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I just prefer the blue hamster heaven because blue is my favourite colour
> 
> I think it would look better if it had the blue shelf... it just seems like too much yellow! And yes I know i am very fussy lol!


As do I, it's the same situation where if I would have got a blue shelf for the blue based hamster heaven it would have been too much blue!! So I deserve to be fussy about it 

The yellow one is still a good bargain though, it comes with quite a few extras too


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> As do I, it's the same situation where if I would have got a blue shelf for the blue based hamster heaven it would have been too much blue!! So I deserve to be fussy about it
> 
> The yellow one is still a good bargain though, it comes with quite a few extras too


Yes I have to say I am tempted  I have relatives near there lol.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yes I have to say I am tempted  I have relatives near there lol.


Hahha, go for it!! Then if you really wanted to you could ask Savic or [email protected] to order you the blue base, then both Sausage and Poppet could have Hamster Heaven's!(If he never find the top layer of the Imac), Or you could connect 2 Hamster Heavens together for Sausage!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hahha, go for it!! Then if you really wanted to you could ask Savic or [email protected] to order you the blue base, then both Sausage and Poppet could have Hamster Heaven's!(If he never find the top layer of the Imac), Or you could connect 2 Hamster Heavens together for Sausage!


Sorry did you say something, I didn't hear


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sorry did you say something, I didn't hear


Really?!? Let me repeat myself then!

I said "*Go For It!!!! Then Sausage and Poppet could each have Hamster Heavens!(If he never descovers the top of the Imac), Or you could attach 2 together for Sausage!!!*"

Was I loud enough this time??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Incase you hadn't noticed, Cat Crazy, most of us rodent people are bonkers. Hence, the colour is highly important. I spent 10 minutes looking for slipper socks in Primarks as I didn't think the mice would like white or black and then had to buy them all the same colour so they wouldn't get jealous!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Incase you hadn't noticed, Cat Crazy, most of us rodent people are bonkers. Hence, the colour is highly important. I spent 10 minutes looking for slipper socks in Primarks as I didn't think the mice would like white or black and then had to buy them all the same colour so they wouldn't get jealous!!


:lol: What color did you end up getting?? I'm sure they will be very happy with you!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Really?!? Let me repeat myself then!
> 
> I said "*Go For It!!!! Then Sausage and Poppet could each have Hamster Heavens!(If he never descovers the top of the Imac), Or you could attach 2 together for Sausage!!!*"
> 
> Was I loud enough this time??


Sorry my ears are blocked up with hamsters so I didn't hear.

(not that you have to have use of your ears to read something on a website but shh lol)

and haha zany toon that sounds like the sort of thing i'd do too :blushing:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sorry my ears are blocked up with hamsters so I didn't hear.
> 
> (not that you have to have use of your ears to read something on a website but shh lol)
> 
> and haha zany toon that sounds like the sort of thing i'd do too :blushing:


:lol: It's not like they're covering your eyes or anything, you can still see my words and know that I am shouting from across the computer!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: It's not like they're covering your eyes or anything, you can still see my words and know that I am shouting from across the computer!!


Oh the hamsters are in my eyes as well


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You lot have lost the plot.  :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh the hamsters are in my eyes as well


I don't think hamsters are stretchy! And I know you don't have 4! So obviously you can either see or hear my comment!:001_tt2:

hahhaa, I just read what I wrote and I make no sense


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> You lot have lost the plot.  :001_tt2:


What's your point??:001_tt2:
Just kidding! And if you read through it evolves from the original reason this thread was created, so we are still in the plot!:001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I don't think hamsters are stretchy! And I know you don't have 4! So obviously you can either see or hear my comment!:001_tt2:
> 
> hahhaa, I just read what I wrote and I make no sense


I have 4 now, Sausage and poppet had some babies


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> What's your point??:001_tt2:
> Just kidding! And if you read through it evolves from the original reason this thread was created, so we are still in the plot!:001_tt2:


I think the men in white coats are on their way.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol you lot are all mad ut:

Yellow or not it's still a bargain lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol you lot are all mad ut:
> 
> Yellow or not it's still a bargain lol


Yes if it was the christmas holidays now i would be bidding on it!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I have 4 now, Sausage and poppet had some babies


Ohhhhhh, that makes sense! They must be very cute!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I think the men in white coats are on their way.


 Why??!!!?!?!?!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Ohhhhhh, that makes sense! They must be very cute!


they are, and they have 3 eyes


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> they are, and they have 3 eyes


Between them or each?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Between them or each?


each lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> each lol


Oooooh neat, I want one from their next litter,do you know I didn't know you could even breed two male hamster species together, the things I learn on this forum.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooooh neat, I want one from their next litter,do you know I didn't know you could even breed two male hamster species together, the things I learn on this forum.


Hahaha you are very silly for not knowing that


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, I want a three eyed hamster! Can you try and breed me a purple one? Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeee??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: What color did you end up getting?? I'm sure they will be very happy with you!


I got rainbow coloured ones for the boys and pink stripey ones for the girls! :001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooooh neat, I want one from their next litter,do you know I didn't know you could even breed two male hamster species together, the things I learn on this forum.


I agree with Flissy, how could you not know this when you had the first sex changing hamster?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> I agree with Flissy, how could you not know this when you had the first sex changing hamster?


Yes but it wasn't an inter species mating.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Learn something new everyday lol !

I thought I was the only one with a magical hamster but clearly not.

So we have a colour changing hamster, a sex changing hamster and with my Bailey a vampire hamster, whats next??

Anyone got a flying hamster??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Learn something new everyday lol !
> 
> I thought I was the only one with a magical hamster but clearly not.
> 
> ...


No but I do have a mouse that things she is the reincarnation of Trinity from the matrix - she can even do the whole wall running thing!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I got rainbow coloured ones for the boys and pink stripey ones for the girls! :001_tt2:


They sound lovely! I bet the mice will love them!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Awww, I want a three eyed hamster! Can you try and breed me a purple one? Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeee??


I have one with pink and purple spots, will that do?? :lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have one with pink and purple spots, will that do?? :lol:


It sounds lovely! May I have it??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> It sounds lovely! May I have it??


hehe nope, he's all mine.

I would show you a pic if i could get it to upload


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hehe nope, he's all mine.
> 
> I would show you a pic if i could get it to upload


Well then you should breed him so I can have one!! Too bad your having camera problems though, I bet he's absolutely gorgeous! :001_tt2:


----------

